
Architect 6.0: Ruby, Python, CDNs, and CloudFormation - nailer
https://blog.begin.com/architect-6-0-ruby-python-and-cloudformation-9a171e166258
======
nailer
I've been using Arc 6 beta for the last month or so, and Arc for about half a
year.

I mainly got into Arc after seeing Angelina Fabbro's talk where she compared
creating the same app with an .arc file vs using serverless.com. It's been
pretty straightforward since, particularly not having any previous lamda
experience.

Things I like about Arc:

\- A full featured local development server with EVERYTHING. Much faster than
deploying lambdas all the time. It watches files and auto-reloads too.

\- It's focused on what things do rather than AWS product names. @http routes
(ie lambdas), @static folder (which is s3), @cdn (whatever AWS's cdn is
called), @ws for websockets.

\- Excellent support for SPAs. I'm using Arc with a Svelte SPA and hydration
and Arc's @static supports this setup (though I'm not yet finished)

\- For node users: async/await middleware. You can combine multiple lambdas
into a single lambda using arc.http.async. This is way nicer than express-
style middleware (which Arc also supports, but I prefer async/await). Note I
worked on this so I'm biased, but I really do use it in almost every lambda.

\- An active community and responsive developers on Slack.
[https://architecture-as-text.slack.com](https://architecture-as-
text.slack.com)

------
brianleroux
One of the maintainers here; happy to answer your questions / feedback. Thx!

